# Corrections Officer Britney Meux



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Corrections Officer*

*Britney Meux*

Lake County Sheriff's Department, Indiana

End of Watch: Tuesday, March 6, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 25
*Tour:* 4 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Vehicular assault
*Incident Date:* 3/6/2012
*Weapon:* Automobile
*Suspect:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial 


Corrections Officer Britney Meux was struck and killed by a hit-and-run driver at the intersection of 93rd Avenue and Main Street in Crown Point at approximately 7:00 pm.

She and three other corrections officers were jogging along outer the perimeter of the Lake County Jail, while exercising at the end of their shift, when a vehicle struck all four officers. Officer Meux was killed instantly. The other three officers were transported to hospitals.

The driver of the vehicle that struck the officers fled the scene and remains at large.

Officer Meux was a U.S. Marine Corps veteran and had served with the Lake County Sheriff's Department for four years. She is survived by her daughter.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff John Buncich
Lake County Sheriff's Department
2293 N Main Street
Crown Point, IN 46307

Phone: (219) 755-3400

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21205-corrections-officer-britney-meux#ixzz1oTpYUavZ​


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

RIP Officer Meux


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

RIP C/O Meux.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP CO Meux


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP CO


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Rest in peace, Officer Meux


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP CO


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

RIP. Was this a targeted attack?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------

